# trying to figure out my mice



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

after getting a surprise merle .. i want to figure out what all my mice carry .. how does everyone else track their genetics ? what do you write down ? color ? markings ? eyes ? coat type? if i put my males on here (or the link to them ) could ppl tell me what i should cross them with to find out what they are ? i know where some came from ... as far as their possible parentage .. but they is a lot of possibilities .. i got alot of nice pups out of the last liiters .. some with very interesting colors .. looking nothing like the two parents they are out of ... i had a satin baby out of two no satins ... =/ i had a merle (and other interesting colors) out of a brindle and a blue/white also a a bew out of these two .. or out of a blonde and white and a chocolate and white .. they both have red eyes so i really think its out of the brindle and the blue and white..(banded)


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

i keep a mental note of the genetic codes now i only have the 2 varitys, when i started with a bunch of diffrent coloured mice a use to keep it on my laptop. I started by writing down the genes i knew they had just by lookig at them, then after breeding working out what they must carry by the pups produced. 
So for example the satan babie would be sa/sa as sa is satin and Sa not satin, so both parents must be Sa/sa as they are not satin but carry it.


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

Laptop idea sounds like a great idea !! I think I'm going to start it tonight. Lol. I think ill start with just colors .. and move from there ... Merle is resesive right ? So Romeo and beauty both have to carry it for the two babies to have it ?


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

no idea about merle sorry. but if you get stuck on any codes just post a pic with as much info on parents and ofspring as possible and we should be able to work it out between everyon.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

From what I understand, the genetic "code" for Merle is unknown.


----------



## kiowa_ruby (Aug 27, 2012)

I'm assuming my blue boy is out of one of the merle breeders at the pet shop I got him and the brindles from ..next time I'm in there ill kinda see what she has breed together and what she has  out of them with them. I've only ever seen one merle baby there .. he was a long coated one .. dark blue with a big black patch over his eye and one on his side. I'll start posting what I'm crossing and what they r having ..


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I down loaded and use breeders pedigree assistant. I keep track of eye color, coat color, type, markings.


----------



## ThatCertainGlow (Jun 23, 2012)

I also downloaded Breeder's Assistant; I have the version for rats. It has a genetics section but it's not covered in the tutorial. You'd need to work your way through how to use that on your own, I think. I'm only using the accounting part of it at the moment (no mice yet), but I can already see you would need to input quite a bit of mouse specific things that don't apply to rats. I got the rat version because it does have many of the descriptions used for mice.

On a side note, I really like that the accounting section doesn't do expenses in red, as if it were a for profit business. Just a little thing that would aggravate me otherwise.

-Zanne


----------



## windyhill (Jan 19, 2010)

I have the rat and generic version (I use this one for mice) as wellnas the mousery dateabase


----------

